

Continuous Integration for Android Applications - josegonzalez
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/continuous-integration-for-android-applications/

======
pythonted
Small thing: I think you mean the Play Store, not the App Store

~~~
josegonzalez
Good catch. I'm updating the post :)

